
Show HN: Easy small benchmarks in .NET - bodyloss
https://github.com/bodyloss/Benchmarkable
======
algorithmsRcool
This looks interesting, I like the fluent syntax. I'm curious how it stacks up
against the accuracy of Benchmark.Net for microbenchmarking.

~~~
sedatk
The need to change whole syntax when switching from two benchmarks to three is
unnecessarily tedious. Single syntax for any number of benchmarks would have
worked better IMHO.

